# help with goflex home NAS



## darth_vader1280 (Aug 28, 2012)

i have a seagate goflex home nas with transmission to use it as a 24x7 torrent downloader. the problem is it can't connect to any trackers. I tried to open the default port of transmission (51413) on my belkin router (F7D1401v1) but when i test with transmission it reports the port is closed check my firewall settings. what settings do I need to change?


----------



## sharang.d (Aug 28, 2012)

Whenever you open up a port an IP address(static) is associated with it.

eg: Suppose i want to use torrent(59876) on my pc. This is what I will do:
1) Setup static ip for my pc [192.168.1.105]
2) Open router interface, port forwarding.
Forward 59876 to 192.168.1.105

Check if you are forwarding to the NAS's IP adress and not your PC.

Sorry if the port is very generic but I have no idea about how much you know and what already you have done so I gave u the general idea.


----------



## darth_vader1280 (Aug 28, 2012)

i have done port forwarding on the router, but on the nas it still says port is closed. do i have to change any settings on the nas?


----------



## sharang.d (Aug 28, 2012)

are you forwarding the port to the nas's ip address?


----------



## darth_vader1280 (Aug 29, 2012)

sharang.d said:


> are you forwarding the port to the nas's ip address?


ofcourse


----------

